# Connaître avantages et inconvénients d'un mac par rapport à un pc



## leboy64 (6 Octobre 2006)

Salut 

J aimerai connaitre les avantages et inconvegnant d'un mac part rapport a un pc. Car j'aimerai passer sur mac mais je ne connais pas trop ces machines. 
Merci a tous ce qui auront aimabiliter de me repondre!


----------



## Macbeth (6 Octobre 2006)

En fait, pour ce qui concerne l'environement, il n'y plus vraiement d'inconv&#233;nient au mac puisqu'on peut y installer tous les syst&#232;mes d'exploitation existant (m&#234;me windows, oui).
Mais bon, windows &#233;tant ce qu'il est, je ne saurait que trop te conseiller d'essayer Os X.
Plus stable, pas de virus, Meilleurs int&#233;gration des logiciel et du hadware.
Maintenant, le seul vrai inconv&#233;nient que je vois au mac, et ce uniquement pour ceux qui aiment &#231;a, c'est le manque de possibilit&#233; de bidouiller &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de la machine et de changer tel ou tel composant. La plupart des utilisateurs n'ont que faire de &#231;a, mais pour ceux qui appr&#233;cient de mettre les mains dans le cambouis... &#231;a peut &#234;tre un frein.
Sinon, honn&#234;tement je ne vois pas.
Ah si, pour jouer sur mac, il vaut mieux booter sous windows, la logith&#232;que sous mac OS existe, mais elle est bien plus limit&#233; que celle pr&#233;sente sous windows. Mais bon l&#224; encore, pour les vrai fanatiques du jeux.


----------



## jugnin (6 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir, bienv'nue 

M&#234;me si &#231;a reste de la pub, voici plusieurs bonnes raisons de passer sur mac.

Un inconv&#233;nient quant on &#233;volue dans une sph&#232;re peupl&#233;e majoritairement d'utilisateurs de PC, fut pour moi d'avoir &#224; justifier son choix sans cesse aupr&#232;s de certains esprits obtus, &#224; l'aff&#251;t de la moindre d&#233;faillance de ma machine. Rien de bien grave.


----------



## fiat lux (6 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour la tronche des inconvénients !!!  
Ca me fait penser aux réponses à la question con en entretien de recrutement : "quels sont vos défauts ?"  
Bon allez, faites un effort  : vous pouvez bien trouver 3 VRAIS défauts au Mac quand même... juste 3 bémols dans un océan de louanges sur tout le forum. C'est pas la lune quand même..


----------



## jugnin (6 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Bonjour la tronche des inconvénients !!!
> Ca me fait penser aux réponses à la question con en entretien de recrutement : "quels sont vos défauts ?"
> Bon allez, faites un effort  : vous pouvez bien trouver 3 VRAIS défauts au Mac quand même... juste 3 bémols dans un océan de louanges sur tout le forum. C'est pas la lune quand même..



Bah je veux bien faire un effort, mais je suis un peu collé. On cherche des inconvénients que n'auraient pas un PC c'est ça ? Tu as l'air d'avoir des idées, je veux bien les partager.

Edit : Tiens si, voilà un témoignage quelqu'un qui regrette profondément son switch.


----------



## fiat lux (6 Octobre 2006)

Non mais c'est pas un piège, ni un troll....
Ma question est sérieuse. Aucun système n'est parfait...


----------



## jerisa (6 Octobre 2006)

Je tente de trouver trois défauts au mac... Soyez indulgents !  

1) Sincèrement, l'inconvénient le plus sérieux que je vois est le prix. 
Surtout quand on devient accro comme moi, pourtant au départ loin d'être passionnée par l'informatique : ibook puis macbook au bout de onze mois puis migthy mouse, puis ipod... :rateau: 

2) J'avais des bémols sur ilife O5 de l'ibook (par exemple par de mode "plein écran" dans iphoto...) ilife 06 me convient parfaitement. :love: 
Il m'a simplement fallu acheter "office" car en tant que prof c'était beaucoup plus simple de rester sur word que je maîtrise et dans lequel j'ai tous mes fichiers (comme la plupart des autres profs que je connais - donc plus pratique pour le partage).

3) Mon mari est à l'origine de mon réel troisième point : il trouve que mac n'est pas top pour les programmeurs (dont il est...) Par exemple il n'y a pas les crochets en accès direct... Ceci dit c'est lui qui m' a dirigé vers mac, il aime beaucoup pour d'autres raisons (mais reste sous linux pour lui même tout en louchant vers un complément en mac mini...   )

J'ai esayé d'être sincère et de ne pas jouer la prosélyte mais sincèrement j'ai recommandé mac à tout le monde autour de moi (et déjà fait switcher deux personnes !)

Comme d'autre je connais les gens qui parlent sans savoir (pas de clic droit, gros problème de compatibilité...) Ca m'a énervé au début et après j'ai laissé tomber. :sleep: 

Quoi qu'ils disent, maintenant je sais tout faire seule avec mon ordi. Par "seule" j'entends avec l'aide de la formidable communauté macgé   ou des menus d'aide apple que je trouve très simple à comprendre. Avant mon mari me formatait mon pc tous les six mois...  

Bref, de mon côté, sincèrement, que des avantages au bout d'un an d'utilisation. :love:


----------



## jugnin (6 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Non mais c'est pas un piège, ni un troll....
> Ma question est sérieuse. Aucun système n'est parfait...



Ah mais je ne l'avais pas pris en tant que tel . Et moi aussi je suis sérieux. Je conçois tout à fait que le système Mac&macOS est imparfait, cela dit je le trouve moins imparfait que l'association PC&Win. Donc je réitère ma requête : si tu as des idées, je suis preneur. C'est bien l'objet du fil.


----------



## fiat lux (6 Octobre 2006)

Bon, alors je vais préciser tout de suite que je suis sur PC. Ca évitera les malentendus. Par contre, ayant l'intention de "switcher" rapidement, j'ai rebondi sur ce topic. Pour moi, ça serait :

- évolutivité totalement bridée (ce que macbeth appelle de la "bidouille" qui est un terme péjoratif apparenté au PC). Plus simplement, ça veut dire pouvoir changer des composants essentiels à la pérennité d'une machine (notamment la carte graphique).

- logithèque très pauvre. Là où sur PC, il y a pour un besoin le choix entre des dizaines d'applis, sur Mac, il faut se contenter de peu (souvent payant alors que le monde PC regorge de freewares).  Boot camp n'est qu'un pis aller. On ne peut pas compenser un manque de MacOS par un accès à Windows !!! Si on switche, c'est justement pour ne plus avoir à utiliser Windows. Le problème, cest que justement à cause de boot camp, la logithèque des "petits softs si pratiques" sous MacOS risque de se réduire comme peau de chagrin.

- choix limité de configurations et de produits. Il faut rentrer dans "le moule" !! Si le Mac mini est trop "cheap" et qu'on veut réutiliser un écran existant, on fait comment ??? En ce qui me concerne, je prendrai un Imac 20" parce que j'y suis forcé. Le Mac pro est démesuré pour mes besoins et le Mac mini est une brouette. Apple a une peur bleue du fameux "recouvrement de gammes" !! Pourtant, tous les autres constructeurs le gèrent sans difficulté.

- bon, j'arrête là, parce que ja vais passer pour un gros troll tout velu  

Dernière chose, vous remarquerez qu'à aucun moment je n'ai critiqué MacOS.
Pour moi c'est LA raison qui me fera switcher. Le peu que j'ai vu et surtout tout ce que je connais de Windows m'incite à oublier Billou et ses dll !! Quand j'aurai utilisé un Imac, je complèterai la liste ci dessus... (non, je plaisante  )


----------



## jfpillon (6 Octobre 2006)

Un autre défaut qui s'il est général est de taille : apple se fout un peu trop de nous : mise sur le marché de machines pas finies parfois ou avec beaucoup de défauts. SAV plus que discutable, heureusement qu'on n'en a pas trop besoin (je touche du bois). Dans le temps on payait son mac et après on était tranquille et même ils essayaient gentiment de te dépanner en cas de besoin. Maintenant c'est la politique du paie d'abord et après on t'écoutera peut-être.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> - logithèque très pauvre. Là où sur PC, il y a pour un besoin le choix entre des dizaines d'applis, sur Mac, il faut se contenter de peu (souvent payant alors que le monde PC regorge de freewares)


Je ne pense pas que ce soit encore vrai. Sur PC aussi dès que tu veux un logiciel d'une qualité correcte, il faut payer. C'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de choix de logiciels sur Windows, en revanche c'est aussi le contre parti dans la majorité des cas il faut essayer beaucoup pour arrive à en trouver un de correcte...


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Octobre 2006)

Il y a des tonnes de freewares d'excellente qualit&#233; sur MacOS X
tu en trouveras quelques uns ici ou l&#224; 

Il y en plus de 7300 quand m&#234;me  De quoi remplir un disque dur


----------



## rizoto (6 Octobre 2006)

Un gros défaut des MAC : leurs prix prohibitifs !


----------



## fabmx (6 Octobre 2006)

Avantage de mon PC pour l'instant: il ne s'éteint pas tout seul


----------



## fab_bzzz (6 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> - choix limité de configurations et de produits. Il faut rentrer dans "le moule" !! Si le Mac mini est trop "cheap" et qu'on veut réutiliser un écran existant, on fait comment ??? En ce qui me concerne, je prendrai un Imac 20" parce que j'y suis forcé. Le Mac pro est démesuré pour mes besoins et le Mac mini est une brouette. Apple a une peur bleue du fameux "recouvrement de gammes" !! Pourtant, tous les autres constructeurs le gèrent sans difficulté.



+1 

Je trouve également qu'il manque une machine type Mac Mini avec une config plus proche de l'iMac (pas le 1er modèle), pour les (futurs) switcheurs qui voudraient investir dans quelque chose de pérenne, qui permette de faire de tout (jeux 3D compris) tout en conservant leur écran-clavier-souris.


----------



## fiat lux (6 Octobre 2006)

Bon... jusqu'à présent, ça se passe pas trop mal. Rien de bien méchant en somme.
Le topic n'est pas verrouillé, pas d'avertissement en vue... je vais pouvoir passer à la vitesse supérieure et sortir l'artillerie lourde


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2006)

Apres le MacMini tu as le MacPro


----------



## patricks (7 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Bon... jusqu'à présent, ça se passe pas trop mal. Rien de bien méchant en somme.
> Le topic n'est pas verrouillé, pas d'avertissement en vue... je vais pouvoir passer à la vitesse supérieure et sortir l'artillerie lourde



Allez vas-y on attend  tire voyons tire ...voilà c'est moi qui déconne maintenant :hosto: je vais me faire soigner


----------



## fiat lux (7 Octobre 2006)

Honnêtement, le prix des Mac ne me choque pas. Bon c'est sûr que si on compare ça à un PC assemblé dans une cave rue Montgallet, on va se faire peur, mais pour une machine constructeur, je ne trouve pas ça démentiel. Par contre, le prix des périphériques  
Pour les freewares, visiblement, il faut aimer l'Anglais !! mais c'est vrai que c'est à approfondir...
Concernant le SAV, c'est sans doute difficile à estimer; Il semble y avoir de plus en plus de problèmes, mais c'est peut être aussi parce qu'Apple vend plus de machines. Il faudrait avoir des stats là dessus. Mais à moins de faire un casse chez iPapy ..  
Ah y a quand même un truc qui me sidère : les softs qu'il faut racheter plein pot à chaque fois. Ilife sort tous les ans; Tous les ans, tu casques pour racheter le pack complet... pareil pour l'OS.
Ils connaissent les MàJ chez Apple ??


----------



## rizoto (7 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Honnêtement, le prix des Mac ne me choque pas. Bon c'est sûr que si on compare ça à un PC assemblé dans une cave rue Montgallet, on va se faire peur, mais pour une machine constructeur, je ne trouve pas ça démentiel. Par contre, le prix des périphériques
> Pour les freewares, visiblement, il faut aimer l'Anglais !! mais c'est vrai que c'est à approfondir...
> Concernant le SAV, c'est sans doute difficile à estimer; Il semble y avoir de plus en plus de problèmes, mais c'est peut être aussi parce qu'Apple vend plus de machines. Il faudrait avoir des stats là dessus. Mais à moins de faire un casse chez iPapy ..
> Ah y a quand même un truc qui me sidère : les softs qu'il faut racheter plein pot à chaque fois. Ilife sort tous les ans; Tous les ans, tu casques pour racheter le pack complet... pareil pour l'OS.
> Ils connaissent les MàJ chez Apple ??



Il suffit de comparer, un ordinateur MAC c'est cher. C'est valable pour les configs de base comme pour le haut de gamme.


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Octobre 2006)

Les programmes sont souvent multilingues sous MacOS X, tout comme l'OS d'ailleurs


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Octobre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Il suffit de comparer, un ordinateur MAC c'est cher. C'est valable pour les configs de base comme pour le haut de gamme.


A config égale, les Mac sont moins cher que des Dell 

Comparez et vous verrez :hosto:


Les préjugés ont la vie dure


----------



## fiat lux (7 Octobre 2006)

Ah, et puis, s'il y a un modo qui passe dans le coin (genre j'ai vu de la lumière, je suis rentré  ) pourrait il corriger l'HENAURME fôte d'ortaugrafe du titre ?
S'il ne trouve pas de faute d'orthographe, d'éminents représentants de l'Education Nationale se chargeront de lui expliquer, cf un topic non loin d'ici, où il est question de 24", de 20"...


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de choix de logiciels sur Windows, en revanche c'est aussi le contre parti dans la majorité des cas il faut essayer beaucoup pour arrive à en trouver un de correcte...



C'est un argument que j'ai entendu à plusieurs reprises, depuis 7 ans que je suis sur Mac. Mais perso, je trouve que l'on trouve proportionnellement autant de daubes sur Mac que sur PC. Seulement, comme la logithèque PC est nettement plus importante, on peut avoir cette impression...


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Ah, et puis, s'il y a un modo qui passe dans le coin (genre j'ai vu de la lumière, je suis rentré  ) pourrait il corriger l'HENAURME fôte d'ortaugrafe du titre ?
> S'il ne trouve pas de faute d'orthographe, d'éminents représentants de l'Education Nationale se chargeront de lui expliquer, cf un topic non loin d'ici, où il est question de 24", de 20"...



Il y en a même deux (enfin bon, je suis mal placé pour jouer à faire ces commentaires ).


----------



## rizoto (7 Octobre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> A config égale, les Mac sont moins cher que des Dell
> 
> Comparez et vous verrez :hosto:
> 
> ...



Ah bon ? rien ne vaut un petit exemple :
Inspiron 6400
Processeur	Intel® Core 2 Duo Processor T5500 (1.66 GHz, 2 MB L2 cache, 667 MHz 
Ecran panoramique LCD 15.4" WXGA (1280x800)	
Mémoire 1024 Mo (2x512) 533MHz DDR2 SDRAM	
DISQUE DUR	Disque dur 100Go (7,200 tpm)
LECTEUR OPTIQUE	Lecteur graveur fixe DVD+/-RW 8x avec logiciel dÃ©codeur (1 baie)
CARTE GRAPHIQUE	128MB ATI® MOBILITY RADEON® X1300, PCI-Express x16

Prix 1250 euros.

Je ne parle même pas des configurations de base ou apple se fait exploser.


----------



## fiat lux (7 Octobre 2006)

Oui enfin... c'est pas évident de comparer. Les configs ne sont jamais strictement identiques...
Et puis chez Dell, y a pas Nanosaur !!


----------



## rizoto (7 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Oui enfin... c'est pas évident de comparer. Les configs ne sont jamais strictement identiques...
> Et puis chez Dell, y a pas Nanosaur !!



Nanosaur?


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Octobre 2006)

Et le poids


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2006)

note pour plus tard pour leboy64 : _apprendre &#224; &#233;crire "inconv&#233;nient"_


----------



## patrickz (7 Octobre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Ah bon ? rien ne vaut un petit exemple :
> Inspiron 6400
> Processeur    Intel® Core 2 Duo Processor T5500 (1.66 GHz, 2 MB L2 cache, 667 MHz
> Ecran panoramique LCD 15.4" WXGA (1280x800)
> ...


iMac 20" c'est un peu plus (2Ghz/4Mb L2 cache, 250Go DD)  pour 150 de plus avec MacOSX inside.

sinon il y a aussi des sites de freewares en français ici ou là.


----------



## Arthemus (7 Octobre 2006)

Faut arreter avec le mythe des logiciels 1000 fois plus nombreux sur PC.
Enfin, faut mettre un bémol.

C'est vrai qu'il y a des soft qu'on aimerait avoir sur Mac.
Mais le manque qu'on risque de sentir avec un mac est finalement rare.

Sur PC il y a peut être en nombre plus de soft, mais beaucoup font strictement la même chose. Il y a moultes soft pour lire des MP3, plein de navigateurs.
Alors qu'avec moins de choix mais avec des soft de meilleurs qualités on se porte tout aussi bien sur Mac.


----------



## ntx (7 Octobre 2006)

leboy64 a dit:


> J aimerai connaitre les avantages et inconvegnant d'un mac part rapport a un pc.


Safari dispose d'un correcteur orthographique.


----------



## sCRiTCh (7 Octobre 2006)

jfpillon a dit:


> Un autre défaut qui s'il est général est de taille : apple se fout un peu trop de nous : mise sur le marché de machines pas finies parfois ou avec beaucoup de défauts. SAV plus que discutable, heureusement qu'on n'en a pas trop besoin (je touche du bois). Dans le temps on payait son mac et après on était tranquille et même ils essayaient gentiment de te dépanner en cas de besoin. Maintenant c'est la politique du paie d'abord et après on t'écoutera peut-être.



Ah bon ??? Perso je ne suis pas de ton avis.
Compare MAC OS X à Windows et dis-moi si Apple se fout de la gueule de ses clients. Franchement, quant on voit la qualité et l'utilité des applis qu'ils mettent en place en natif dans MAC OS X avec un souci graphique important,  c'est la que je bave devant mon mac !
(un exemple concret : le prochain Time Machine)
Après, niveau hardware je ne m'y connais pas assez pour comparer objectivement (mm si j'aime bien le fait d'avoir déjà la webcam et le micro intégré dans un ordi de bureau)

Franchement, mon avis pour comparer : un MAC c'est une audi, un PC c'est une lada  .
Perso, cela ne me dérange pas de payer le prix pour un ordi où tu ne passes pas ta vie à trembler devant les éventuels aléas du système d'exploitation.

Et puis c'est beau ! Pour reprendre une citation vue sur ce site. "L'ordinateur est l'objet sur lequel on est amené à passer le plus clair de son temps...alors autant qu'il soit beau !'


----------



## sCRiTCh (7 Octobre 2006)

Autre avantage pour Mac que je ne connaissais pas avant d'envisager à prendre un mac : il y a une vraie communauté pour t'aider dans ton apprentissage de la nouvelle bête. Les sites parlant de mac sont en général clair par rapport au fouilli des nombreux sites web sur Windows qui ne t'apprennent rien.

Encore un avantage pour les programmeurs : c'est un système UNIX. Alors hop on ouvre le terminal et on peut faire joujou avec les commandes linux.

Inconvénient : j'aime bien avoir un clic droit sur mes souris !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

sCRiTCh a dit:


> Inconv&#233;nient : j'aime bien avoir un clic droit sur mes souris !!!


Alors connecte une souris &#224; deux boutons ! La mighty mouse, livr&#233;e actuellement avec les macs, a deux boutons, mais tu peux aussi mettre n'importe quelle souris USB &#224; deux boutons, il suffit de r&#233;gler &#231;a sous Pr&#233;f. Syst&#232;me > claviers et souris > onglet souris

Sinon, &#233;norme avantage du Mac &#224; mon sens, c'est l'absence de virus et la "non-n&#233;cessit&#233;" de r&#233;installer ou de bidouiller son syst&#232;me tous les 3 jours. En clair, on peut utiliser son ordi plut&#244;t que de passer son temps &#224; le mettre au point ou le r&#233;parer. Et &#231;a, pour moi, &#231;a vaut bien la diff&#233;rence de prix avec un PC bas de gamme mal assembl&#233;...


----------



## sCRiTCh (7 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> Alors connecte une souris à deux boutons ! La mighty mouse, livrée actuellement avec les macs, a deux boutons, mais tu peux aussi mettre n'importe quelle souris USB à deux boutons, il suffit de régler ça sous Préf. Système > claviers et souris > onglet souris



J'ai la mighty mouse. Elle a quatre boutons. Par contre je n'ai pas encore réussi à la configurer pour avoir un bouton qui m'affiche un menu contextuel comme dans le cas du Ctrl+Clic


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

sCRiTCh a dit:


> J'ai la mighty mouse. Elle a quatre boutons. Par contre je n'ai pas encore réussi à la configurer pour avoir un bouton qui m'affiche un menu contextuel comme dans le cas du Ctrl+Clic



Pour ton bonton droit, sélectionne "bouton secondaire"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Ah bon ? rien ne vaut un petit exemple :
> Inspiron 6400
> Processeur    Intel&#174; Core&#8482; 2 Duo Processor T5500 (1.66 GHz, 2 MB L2 cache, 667 MHz
> Ecran panoramique LCD 15.4" WXGA (1280x800)
> ...



iMac 17"

 Ecran LCD panoramique de *17* pouces
 R&#233;solution de *1 440** x 900*
 Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo cadenc&#233; &#224; *2 GHz*
 M&#233;moire cache N2 partag&#233;e de *4 Mo*
 M&#233;moire de 1 Go (2 modules SO-DIMM de 512 Mo)
 Disque dur Serial ATA de *160 Go*
 Lecteur SuperDrive 8x *double couche* (DVD+R DL, DVD&#177;RW, CD-RW)
 Carte graphique ATI Radeon *X1600* dot&#233;e de 128 Mo de m&#233;moire GDDR3
*AirPort Extreme* et *Bluetooth 2.0* int&#233;gr&#233;s 
*Apple Remote*

*1.229 &#8364;

*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> iMac 17"
> 
> Ecran LCD panoramique de *17* pouces
> Résolution de *1 440** x 900*
> ...


ah oui mais sauf erreur, l'Inspiron 6400 est un portable...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> ah oui mais sauf erreur, l'Inspiron 6400 est un portable...



Ah oui :rose: Heu :rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Toc (7 Octobre 2006)

> Avantage de mon PC pour l'instant: il ne s'éteint pas tout seul



La, je m'inquiete ! Qu'entends tu par là ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ah oui :rose: Heu :rose::rose::rose::rose:



C'était quand-même bien essayé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Toc a dit:


> La, je m'inquiete ! Qu'entends tu par là ?



N'aurait-il pas par hasard un MacBook  ? cf tous les fils qui ne parlent que de ça depuis le mois de mai...


----------



## sCRiTCh (7 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> Pour ton bonton droit, sélectionne "bouton secondaire"



SUPER !! 
merci !


bah mince alors. Je suis obligé de retirer le seul inconvénient du mac que j'avais cité


----------



## Toc (7 Octobre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour la citation, j'ai euh... C'est pas moi, c'est Windows !!

Je ferai mieu la prochaine fois.


----------



## Tarul (7 Octobre 2006)

Toc a dit:


> La, je m'inquiete ! Qu'entends tu par là ?



qu'il est plus simple de laisser un mac Os X allumé en permanence qu'un windows :
-la config mac sont en plus silencieuse que leur homologue pc(en tout cas pour l'imac)
-mac os X résiste mieux a de longue heures de fonctionnement, windows au bout d'un moment et en fonction de ce que tu fais peut avoir du mal.

quand au prix, pour les portables mac est plus chere. Mais les MBP sont en allu, je ne connais pas beaucoups d'autre portable qui le soient. maintent prend l'imac et compare le a ce que fait sony.

http://vaio.sony-europe.com/view/Vi...&site=ite_fr_FR&page=ProductTechnicalFeatures

on le trouve dans les 2000, il plus moche et plus emcombrant que ce qui se fait chez apple.

et pour le mac pro, son a peu prés equivalant chez dell vaut aussi cher(sinon plus).

Par contre, le prix de la ram et du mac mini sont excessif. heuresement qu'il y a macway.


----------



## fiat lux (7 Octobre 2006)

Concernant le SAV, je trouve qu'Apple ne s'engage pas beaucoup.
M&#234;me en prenant un Apple care (qui repr&#233;sente un co&#251;t non n&#233;gligeable), il n'y a aucun engagement de d&#233;lai d'intervention, de d&#233;lai de r&#233;paration, de mise &#224; disposition d'une machine de remplacement....
Qui plus est, Apple renvoie le client vers les Apple center, qui lorsqu'ils n'ont pas vendu la machine, ne sont pas forc&#233;ment ravis &#224; l'id&#233;e de ne traiter qu'une r&#233;paration sous garantie (avec une r&#233;mun&#233;ration au lance-pierre..)
D'une fa&#231;on g&#233;n&#233;rale, j'ai l'impression qu'Apple pr&#233;f&#232;re g&#233;rer les probl&#232;mes "au cas par cas", plut&#244;t que de mettre noir sur blanc les choses d&#232;s le d&#233;part (c'est &#224; dire avant d'acheter).
Le probl&#232;me, c'est que le "cas par cas", en langage clair, &#231;a veut dire "&#224; la t&#234;te du client"...


----------



## plovemax (7 Octobre 2006)

Malheureusement ce genre d'attitude n'est pas sp&#233;cifique &#224; Apple : tu n'as qu'&#224; avoir affaire au SAV de la FNAC, de France Telecom ou de beaucoup d'autres et tu verras que tant que &#231;&#224; va, tout est rose, d&#232;s que tu as besoin des services apr&#232;s vente, il n'y a plus personne..


----------



## Clems 64 (8 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Perso, je suis PCiste, mais je trouve que le mac a pas mal d'avantages (stabilité du système, pas de virus, esthétique, ... enfin, les compliments habituels quoi). De plus, au niveau prix (concernant les imac et les mac pro), ce n'est pas plus cher qu'un PC il me semble (j'ai surtout regardé ça au niveau des MP). De plus ce sont des machines qui ne connaissent pas une telle dévaluation que les PC.

Au niveau des défauts, j'en trouve également pas mal : Déjà, évidemment, les configs limitées (et qu'on ne me parle pas des "millions" de configs possibles sur le MP, ça me fait doucement rire... ) ; le prix de la RAM, des DD, ... mais bon, on peut s'en fournir ailleurs même si j'ai pu lire à droite et à gauche quelques utilisateurs qui ont eu des plantages à cause de ça ; au niveau des imacs, mais ça reste personnel, je n'aime pas trop avoir un écran et une tour en un seul élément (si il y a un gros problème sur l'un, que devient l'autre ?) ; 
pour le MP, je le trouve très désiquilibré dans des configs restant "abordables". Franchement, qui a besoin de deux Xéon de dernière génération  , hormis ceux qui bossent sur de la 3D très lourde (avec des effets particuliers ou en temps réel) ? Et ceux-ci opteront plutôt pour des configs avec 4 Go de Ram (minimum) et la Quadro. Les cartes graphiques proposées en "bas" de gamme n'apportent quasiment rien au niveau 3D pro sachant que ce sont des cartes graphiques qui exploitent surtout le directx (3D pour jeux vidéo). Et 1 Go de RAM en config de base, c'est ridicule pour quelqu'un qui a besoin de deux Xéon ! Pour les pros de la vidéo et de la musique est-ce que deux Xéon ne sont pas de trop ? (mais je ne connais pas ce domaine, je travaille surtout en DAO, CAO et 3D "classique").
Donc tout ça pour dire qu'un défaut de mac actuellement, c'est le trou qui existe pour ceux qui font de la 3D pro qui ne nécessite pas deux Xéon et une carte pro aussi puissante que la Quadro 4500 (une quadro FX 1500 est largement suffisante et ne coute pas beaucoup plus cher qu'une X1900XT tout en étant optimisée pour la 3D pro). C'est aussi le problème des configs limitées de Mac et des choix discutables des assembleurs Apple (à mon goût). 

Mais bon, pour ce qui est d'une utilisation plus classique (bureautique, internet musique, vidéo et même DAO, CAO, jeux vidéo sans être un hardcore gamer) j'aurai sans hésité choisi un iMac 20 ou 24" plutôt qu'un PC.

Voila... désolé d'avoir été aussi long :rose:  mais je me suis emporté sur le MP car j'ai vraiment failli m'en acheter un pour le boulot d'où une déception amer.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

Clems 64 a dit:


> Voila... d&#233;sol&#233; d'avoir &#233;t&#233; aussi long :rose:  mais je me suis emport&#233; sur le MP car j'ai vraiment failli m'en acheter un pour le boulot d'o&#249; une d&#233;ception amer.


Pas de soucis, c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant... je n'avais pas vu les choses sous cet angle, mais bon, avec mon salaire d'&#233;tudiant, je ne suis pas pr&#234;t de me tourner du c&#244;t&#233; des macpro  !
Petit b&#233;mol toutefois, concernant les pi&#232;ces que l'on veut changer dans son mac, notamment la RAM; c'est pas "on peut" s'en procurer ailleurs, c'est "il FAUT" s'en procurer ailleurs; bien s&#251;r, chez un revendeur sp&#233;cialis&#233; qui se fera un plaisir de te fournir du matos parfaitement compatible.


----------



## boulifb (8 Octobre 2006)

Je vais m'acheter un macpro cette semaine (enfin!), après avoir parcouru bon nombre de sites durant ces dernières semaines, mon opinion sur ce sujet est la suivante:
- les utilisateurs de PC sont bien plus nombreux que les mac (c'est indégnable) par conséquent, les éditeurs négligent les possesseurs de Mac et c'est bien domage. De ce fait, si tu veux ajouter tel ou tel périphérique, choisi le bien
- Mac OS a toujours eu de l'avance sur Windows et c'est le Windowsien endurci qui dit ça  les entreprises utilisent de plus en plus du linux. MacOS est à base de BSD (Darwin) lui-même dérivé d'Unix si je ne m'abuse.
- un bémol, sur Mac OS X, il y a tout autant de mise à jour que sur Windows et heureusement! ça montre que le système est vivant.
- 114000 virus sur Windows aucun sur Mac. C'est un argument marketting du genre "100% des gagnants ont tentés leur chance". Il y a des failles sous MacOS. Nul système n'est parfait. Mais les créateurs de virus préfèrent enquiquiner 97% d'utilisateurs plutôt que 2%...
- Le prix: ben c'est pas plus cher qu'un PC. Va trouver un bi-xeon 64bit dual core avec 1GB de RAM ECC... Si tu veux faire la même chose en version PC, il te faudra mettre bien plus d'argent sur la table que 2500TTC.
- L'évolutivité. Certes, le iMac ou le Mac Mini, ne me semblent pas très évolutifs. En revanche le MacPro l'est au même titre qu'un PC.
- Le matériel : en principe il est testé en usine via le service de qualité. Donc, normalement, il n'y a pas de mourron à se faire.

Voilà...


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Octobre 2006)

boulifb a dit:


> - 114000 virus sur Windows aucun sur Mac. C'est un argument marketting du genre "100% des gagnants ont tentés leur chance". Il y a des failles sous MacOS. Nul système n'est parfait. Mais les créateurs de virus préfèrent enquiquiner 97% d'utilisateurs plutôt que 2%...


N'empêche que le 1er à réussir ce coup aurait plus de gloire que de créer le 114001ème virus pour windows  C'est que c'est surement NETTEMENT plus difficile


----------



## plovemax (8 Octobre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> N'emp&#234;che que le 1er &#224; r&#233;ussir ce coup aurait plus de gloire que de cr&#233;er le 114001&#232;me virus pour windows  C'est que c'est surement NETTEMENT plus difficile


Sans aucun doute! Le fait que l'OS d'Apple soit plus confidentiel n'est aps la seule raison pour qu'il n'y ai pas de virus sur Mac. La robustesse, la fiabilit&#233; et la s&#233;curit&#233; des UNIX d&#233;riv&#233;s de BSD, dont fait parti Mac OS X, ne sont pas une l&#233;gende. C'est l'architecture m&#234;me du syst&#232;me qui rend la cr&#233;ation de virus sur mac si difficile. Attention toutefois &#224; ne pas dire fontaine je ne boirai pas de ton eau : je suis convaincu qu'un jour quelqu'un arrivera &#224; cr&#233;er un virus sur Mac OS X, mais pour l'instant on est tranquille...


----------



## NightWalker (8 Octobre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> C'est un argument que j'ai entendu à plusieurs reprises, depuis 7 ans que je suis sur Mac. Mais perso, je trouve que l'on trouve *proportionnellement* autant de daubes sur Mac que sur PC. Seulement, comme la logithèque PC est nettement plus importante, on peut avoir cette impression...



Tu as dit le mot... 

Le gros incovéniant de tester sur windows est qu'au fur et à mesure des essais, tu sature la base de registre et au moyen terme c'est le foutoir et rapidement la machine devient instable. Car même si le logiciel est desinstallé, des infos restes non nettoyées dans la base de registre... Windows continuera à charger, du moins essayer, en mémoire chaque fois. Or, sur OS X tu mets le logiciel dans la cobeille et c'est fini. Bon d'accord il faut peut-être cherche le fichier de préférence pour le mettre à la corbeille aussi, mais même si tu ne le fais pas, rien ne sera plus chargé en mémoire.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Octobre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> N'empêche que le 1er à réussir ce coup aurait plus de gloire que de créer le 114001ème virus pour windows  C'est que c'est surement NETTEMENT plus difficile



Exactement, car des annonces comme quoi des hackers ont réussi à pirater un Mac on en trouve sur le net... et à chaque fois, ça se termine par un aveu qu'ils ont accès sur la machine parce qu'ils ont un compte utilisateur dessus... Et n'oublions pas du fameaux renepo, un virus, enfin ver  concept mort né... 

Non... la part de marché n'a rien à voir là dedans... la première personne qui arrive à fabriquer un virus pour OS X aura un statut d'icone...


----------



## Franky Boy (8 Octobre 2006)

Le fameux prix...
Le Mac, c'est une audi, et un PC, c'est une toyota. Alors ne vous attendez pas à avoir le même prix! La vie est faite comme ça, pour avoir plus, il faut payer plus!

En plus, OSX vient avec la fonction 64 bits tandis que sous Windows, il faut payer plus pour avoir la fonction 64 bits.

En plus, les MÀJ constantes de OSX et de sa logithèque. Les constantes innovations.

Peut-être que Windows a une plus grande logithèque, mais à quoi ça sert d'avoir 30 logiciels qui font la même chose?

Mais, est-ce que Windows est basé Unix?


----------



## Clems 64 (8 Octobre 2006)

Ben ... la différence de prix aujourd'hui n'est plus aussi flagrante. En ce qui concerne les iMac et surtout les MP, les prix sont kif kif voire moins élevés que ceux de PC équivalents (même montés par nos soins). 
Je pense qu'un des seuls gros avantages du PC sur le Mac aujourd'hui, c'est le fait de pouvoir se faire monter un ordi répondant exclusivement à nos besoins, du boitier jusqu'à l'alimentation.


----------



## Franky Boy (8 Octobre 2006)

Clems 64 a dit:


> Ben ... la différence de prix aujourd'hui n'est plus aussi flagrante. En ce qui concerne les iMac et surtout les MP, les prix sont kif kif voire moins élevés que ceux de PC équivalents (même montés par nos soins).
> Je pense qu'un des seuls gros avantages du PC sur le Mac aujourd'hui, c'est le fait de pouvoir se faire monter un ordi répondant exclusivement à nos besoins, du boitier jusqu'à l'alimentation.



Parfaitement d'accord.
Mais, m'acheter un PC, il ne tournerait sûrement pas sous Windows...


----------



## plovemax (8 Octobre 2006)

C'est s&#251;r que l'Avantage que je vois au PC de bureau, c'est la customisation du hardware &#224; outrance. Cependant cette customisation r&#233;serve parfois des surprises; je me souviens d'un articles o&#249; pour monter une carte Ethernet, les gars avaient d&#251; virer le lecteur de CD...  Maintenant revers de la m&#233;daille, l'int&#233;gration hardware software sur un PC ce n'est pas toujours &#231;&#224; : conflit de driver par exemple. Sur Mac de ce cot&#233;, on est tranquille, c'est m&#234;me une des force de notre plate forme.
Maintenant concernant le prix :
a) actuellement les mac intel sont bien plac&#233; niveau prix par rapport &#224; leur concurrent.
b) Personne n'a parl&#233; du co&#251;t du design. Certes, on peut ne pas aimer, mais les mac ont un design certain, et &#231;&#224;, ben... &#231;&#224; se paye.
c) l'offre logiciel qui entre un PC et un Mac n'ont rien de comparable
d) En ce qui concerne les portables il ne faut pas oublier de comparer l'encombrement, le poids et les mat&#233;riaux de construction ainsi que de petits trucs qui n'ont l'air de rien tels que le magsafe...


----------



## Franky Boy (8 Octobre 2006)

plovemax a dit:


> C'est sur que l'Avantage que je vois au PC de bureau c'est la customisation du hardware à outrance; Cependant cette customisation réserve parfois des surprises. je me souviens d'un articles où pour monter une carte Ethernet les gars avaient dû virer le lecteur de CD...  Maintenant revers de la médaille l'intégration hardware software sur un Pc ce n'est pas toujours çà : conflit de driver par exemple. Sur Mac de ce coté on est tranquile.
> Maintenant concernant le prix :
> a) actuellement les mac intel sont bien placé niveau prix par rapport à leur concurrent.
> b) Personne n'a parlé du coût du design; Certes on peut ne pas aimer mais les mac ont un design certain et çà ben... çà se paye.
> ...



En effet, la plupart des PC portables ne sont pas très jolis. Même que le poid non plus n'est pas très enviable.


----------



## fiat lux (8 Octobre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre que Windows a une plus grande logith&#232;que, mais &#224; quoi &#231;a sert d'avoir 30 logiciels qui font la m&#234;me chose?



Puisque tu parles d'Audi, &#224; quoi &#231;a sert d'avoir le choix entre plusieurs centaines de mod&#232;les et de marques de voitures qui souvent font la m&#234;me chose ?
On pourrait r&#233;duire tout &#231;a &#224; un seul mod&#232;le !! La Trabant. Apr&#232;s tout, une voiture sert &#224; se d&#233;placer d'un point &#224; un autre...
Pour en finir avec les voitures, il se trouve que j'ai eu jusque tr&#232;s r&#233;cemment une Audi A4. Je me permets d'&#233;mettre quelques r&#233;serves quant &#224; la comparaison entre la qualit&#233; de service d'Apple et d'Audi... 
Mais je peux me tromper


----------



## divoli (8 Octobre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre que Windows a une plus grande logith&#232;que, mais &#224; quoi &#231;a sert d'avoir 30 logiciels qui font la m&#234;me chose?



Certes, mais le probl&#232;me serait plus de n'avoir aucun &#233;quivalent sur Mac.
J'en connais qui ont fait confiance au Mac &#224; l'&#233;poque de l'ancien syst&#232;me, pour un usage professionnel, et qui se sont retrouv&#233;s bien emb&#234;t&#233;s lors du passage &#224; MacOS X; versions inutilisables sous Classic, d&#233;veloppement uniquement sur Windows pour les versions ult&#233;rieures...

Maintenant il y a les MacIntel avec bootcamp et des solutions comme Parallels Desktop, cela change un peu la donne (heureusement), mais bon...


----------



## Franky Boy (8 Octobre 2006)

Il n'y aucun OS parfait, mais OSX est sûrement le plus proche de la perfection.
Remarquez que les avantages de Windows ne proviennent pas de Windows lui-même.


----------



## fiat lux (8 Octobre 2006)

Parfois, le Mac a "les défauts de ses avantages".
Pour rebondir sur ce qui a été dit plus haut, je râle contre le peu de choix hardware/logiciels, mais je dois admettre que la meilleure intégration composants/OS/applis et la stabilité viennent aussi de là.
Il est évident qu'Apple maîtrise mieux cet aspect que microsoft (qui a dit "c'est pas difficile"?  ).
D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas si Apple est plus exigeant que Microsoft sur la validation des drivers et autres logiciels ? (d'ailleurs, sous Windows, la certification WHQL est souvent inexistante sur des petits logiciels).


----------



## sCRiTCh (8 Octobre 2006)

en même temps, Windows est fait pour marcher avec n'importe quel matériel (ou presque) alors qu'Apple est très restreint au niveau du choix hardware. Cela a pour conséquence un système moins fiable qu'un autre aussi (duel liberté/évolutivité contre stabilité)


----------



## I-bouk (8 Octobre 2006)

Le plus gros défaut et de ne pas avoir de Mac de jeux !

Imaginé un Cube que l'on puisse tout changer ( carte graphique etc.. ) a une prix tout a fait abordable :love: 

Parce que j'ai du me "rabattre" sur un Powermac et si je voudrai une nouvelle machine, je ne referais pas l'erreur du MacPro, ( vue que j'exploite même pas ma bécane ), par contre pour ce qui est du iMac, je suis aussi dans l'idée, l'écran plante mon ordi et mort donc le gros défaut d'apple pour ma part et un manque de bécane , car l'OS et presque parfait ...

A par iDVD qui veut pas me graver mes films depuis le dernier iLife


----------



## NightWalker (9 Octobre 2006)

Honnêtement, vous qui avez des PC ou qui en aviez... combien parmi vous avez fait un upgrade de proc, carte graphique pour pouvoir suivre l'évolution de jeux récents ?? Car dans la majorité des cas lorsqu'on est possesseur d'une machine P4 d'il y a 2 - 3 ans, impossible donc de passer au proc Pentium D ou core sans changer de carte mère. Qui dit changement de carte mère, dit aussi changement de la tour car les connectics ne sont pas dispossés de la mêm manière... Je sais de quoi j'en parle car c'est le problème que je rencontre au travail...

Donc je suis vraiment currieux de savoir combien parmi vous a fait upgrader votre vieux céléron/sempron/athlon/P4 en PentiumD/Core/X64 ???


----------



## Clems 64 (9 Octobre 2006)

Pas d'upgrade du proc en vue mais un overclock qi devrait me premettre de passer de 2,4 à plus de 3Ghz (pour les changements dans la tour, il suffit d'améliorer la ventil). Quant à la carte graphique, passage d'une carte jeux vidéo à une carte pro (quadro). mais c'est pour suivre l'évolution des logiciels pro, pas pour les jeux vidéo (mais la démarche est la même).


----------



## fiat lux (9 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Honnêtement, vous qui avez des PC ou qui en aviez... combien parmi vous avez fait un upgrade de proc, carte graphique pour pouvoir suivre l'évolution de jeux récents ?? Car dans la majorité des cas lorsqu'on est possesseur d'une machine P4 d'il y a 2 - 3 ans, impossible donc de passer au proc Pentium D ou core sans changer de carte mère. Qui dit changement de carte mère, dit aussi changement de la tour car les connectics ne sont pas dispossés de la mêm manière... Je sais de quoi j'en parle car c'est le problème que je rencontre au travail...
> 
> Donc je suis vraiment currieux de savoir combien parmi vous a fait upgrader votre vieux céléron/sempron/athlon/P4 en PentiumD/Core/X64 ???



Il faut déja savoir de quels PC on parle. Sans parler des portables (qui eux sont quasiment impossibles à modifier), les PC constructeurs sont beaucoup moins évolutifs que les PC intégrés. Ca dépend aussi des clients et de ce qu'ils font de leur machine.
Il est clair que ce sont les jeux qui nécessitent le plus d'évolutions. 
Concrètement, il faut juste avoir quelques connaissances pour choisir une carte mère qui permettra de changer le proc (même socket). La roadmap Intel peut aider à cela. Mais seule une machine intégrée sur mesure par un assembleur où on choisit les composants un par un permet cette approche. Pour ce qui me concerne, mon PC a un peu plus de 3 ans, et j'ai changé le proc (même génération donc même socket, mais plus rapide) rajouté un second DD, changé la CG ( je suis passé d'une FX5200 à une Radeon 9800 Pro).
Mais c'est vrai que beaucoup de clients ne changent jamais leur config. 
De toute façon, les joueurs, ceux qui aiment modifier et optimiser au maximum leur machine ne seront JAMAIS des clients Apple. Il faut se tenir en permanence informé de l'évolution des composants. Juste un détail : sur les sites de news PC, on ne parle que hardware. Sur les sites de news Apple, on ne parle que logiciels.
Ce sont 2 mondes et 2 logiques qui s'opposent totalement...
Mais entre ces 2 extrêmes, ça serait bien qu'un juste milieu existe : le fameux chaînon manquant entre le mac mini et le Mac pro (UC moyenne gamme sans écran) ?


----------



## Tarul (9 Octobre 2006)

sCRiTCh a dit:


> en même temps, Windows est fait pour marcher avec n'importe quel matériel (ou presque) alors qu'Apple est très restreint au niveau du choix hardware. Cela a pour conséquence un système moins fiable qu'un autre aussi (duel liberté/évolutivité contre stabilité)


enfin windows, ne fonctionne que sur des pc compatible maintenant(y a bien eut des ébauche sur des Alpha 64). Enfin il faut en pratiquement toujours lui rajouté les drivers(y compris pour les imprimantes, ce qui n'est pas top) . Certes sur mac os il y a des fois des driver a mettre, mais c'est plus rare.




NightWalker a dit:


> Honnêtement, vous qui avez des PC ou qui en aviez... combien parmi vous avez fait un upgrade de proc, carte graphique pour pouvoir suivre l'évolution de jeux récents ?? Car dans la majorité des cas lorsqu'on est possesseur d'une machine P4 d'il y a 2 - 3 ans, impossible donc de passer au proc Pentium D ou core sans changer de carte mère. Qui dit changement de carte mère, dit aussi changement de la tour car les connectics ne sont pas dispossés de la mêm manière... Je sais de quoi j'en parle car c'est le problème que je rencontre au travail...
> 
> Donc je suis vraiment currieux de savoir combien parmi vous a fait upgrader votre vieux céléron/sempron/athlon/P4 en PentiumD/Core/X64 ???


Personellement, non je nai fait que rajouter de la ram. Mais J'avoue que j'aime bien pouvoir réparer mon pc moi même. Ya l'alim qui grille, pas grave j'en achete une autre et je la pose, en 1/2h journé le pc refonctionne. On applique ca au mac, ben là on peut avoir droit a 3 semaine d'immobilisation pour ca... donc 3 semaine de perdu alors que cela pourrait être fait en quelques heures.

J'apprécie mac os, et le designe des machines, mais je déteste d'être oblige de passer par un apple center ou par un centre agréée pour une petite réparation. Surtout qu'ils ne sont pas toujours trés efficace, ni trés aimable d'ailleurs. A part pour ceux qui ne connaissent rien en informatique, quel est l'interet d'aller sembeter avec des gens peu aimable et peu  efficace pour réparer un truc que l'on pourrait faire soi même?


----------



## zeph58 (9 Octobre 2006)

Reponse @ flat lux de bourguignon a bourguignon

J'ai parcouru le post et je vais te repondre comme je peut

Voila j'ai commencer a switcher il y a un peu plus de deux ans
Pourquoi : envie de connaitre autre chose que Windows , et moins "difficile" a configurer /parametrer que Linux et envie d'un environnement simple
Premiere chose achat d'un Ibook G4 800, premiere constatation mme le trouve joli (au bout de 2 an elle dit que le blanc c salissant), deuxieme constation mme s'habitue plus vite que moi a OSX , pour moi le mac c'est pour faire mon montage video avec Imovie.
Une fois passer mes mauvaise habitude de Windowsien (install desinstall permanente, trifouillage du systeme et du matos) je me suis enfin mis au mac (1 an de passe) et la j'ai craque pour un PB G4 1,5GHZ, 1,25RAM DD 80, et petit a petit je n'utiliser plus que le mac  ah le wifi et transporte le 12' plutot que mon pc portable 15' encore un an de passer et au passage mon pc portable de perdu puis mon pc de bureau
Maintenant deux mac et un ecran 19' et un clavier comme sa le pb remplace ma machine de bureau quand je suis a la maison
Pour l'evolutivité , bin mon G4 en utilisation quotidienne une fois demarré fonctionne tres bien en multitache et ne me parait pas depasse (comme pouvait me donner cette impression avec mes divers pc)
Les applis : le necessaire est fourni avec osx (a part office mais bon a montgallet non plus)
Regret : les jeux, meme si je ne suis pas un grand joueur j'aimerai avoir un trackmania nation pour me defouler de temps a autre
En fait avec un mac j'aborde differement l'utilisation de mon ordi, il est un outil et il doit repondre a mes attente et non le contraire.
Et pour ce qui est de la bidouille, je te rassure avec tout les gens que je connait je bidouille toujours autant sur leur pc que ce soit pour l install de matos ou pour l'elimination de divers cochonnerie


Voila un bien long post pour donner mon avis


----------



## fiat lux (9 Octobre 2006)

De bourguignon à Bourguigon, je switcherai pour à peu près les mêmes raisons que toi. Même si Windows me sort un peu par les yeux, c'est surtout parce que j'ai envie de changement...
Et puis aussi parce que Microsoft m'a obligé à "mettre les mains dans le cambouis" et j'ai horreur de ça !! pour moi, l'informatique ça devait être un truc un peu comme la télé : tu branches, et ça marche !!  
Résultat : le nez sous le capot, avec la clé de 12 en train d'essayer de comprendre pourquoi l'anti-virus se plante...
Pour le reste, tu travailles avec un Apple center dans la région ? j'habite à côté d'Avallon, et les seuls que j'ai trouvés sont à Dijon (Neyrial, Fnac) et à Beaune (N2i).


----------



## Franky Boy (9 Octobre 2006)

Moi, j'aimerais bien pouvoir commander mon ordinateur en pièces détachées et de le monter moi-même. C'est une expérience que je voudrais tenter mais qu'est-ce que je ferais du PC après? Bon, il y a toujours linux ...


----------



## fiat lux (9 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Mais J'avoue que j'aime bien pouvoir réparer mon pc moi même. Ya l'alim qui grille, pas grave j'en achete une autre et je la pose, en 1/2h journé le pc refonctionne. On applique ca au mac, ben là on peut avoir droit a 3 semaine d'immobilisation pour ca... donc 3 semaine de perdu alors que cela pourrait être fait en quelques heures.



Mais ça, ce n'est pas spécifique à Apple. Tous les constructeurs ont ce défaut.
Il n'y a que sur les PC assemblés qu'on peut faire ça. Et quand je vois comment sont montés les PC de Montgallet (pour ceux qui connaissent..), avec les câbles dans tous les sens, le bruit infernal et le design d'un panzer, j'ai vraiment envie de passer à autre chose.
Un Imac ouvert, c'est impressionnant !!  
Ca me rappelle un peu les stations Sun pizza box...


----------



## Tarul (9 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Mais ça, ce n'est pas spécifique à Apple. Tous les constructeurs ont ce défaut.
> Il n'y a que sur les PC assemblés qu'on peut faire ça. Et quand je vois comment sont montés les PC de Montgallet (pour ceux qui connaissent..), avec les câbles dans tous les sens, le bruit infernal et le design d'un panzer, j'ai vraiment envie de passer à autre chose.
> Un Imac ouvert, c'est impressionnant !!
> Ca me rappelle un peu les stations Sun pizza box...




c'est pour ca que chez moi tu ne trouveras pas de pc de chez un constructeur (hormis les portables)


----------



## boulifb (9 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Mais ça, ce n'est pas spécifique à Apple. Tous les constructeurs ont ce défaut.
> Il n'y a que sur les PC assemblés qu'on peut faire ça. Et quand je vois comment sont montés les PC de Montgallet (pour ceux qui connaissent..), avec les câbles dans tous les sens, le bruit infernal et le design d'un panzer, j'ai vraiment envie de passer à autre chose.
> Un Imac ouvert, c'est impressionnant !!
> Ca me rappelle un peu les stations Sun pizza box...


 
Et encore, le Panzer était un superbe char...

Qui a-t-il d'excitant dans le fait d'enfichier des cartes et mettre un coup de tournevis dans un boitier? rien.

Windows XP est basé sur Windows 2000 lui-même basé sur Windows NT. Windows NT est basé sur une architecture VMS si mes souvenirs sont bons.

J'ajouterais volontairement un peu d'huile sur le feu: (désolé)  

Windows XP est une daube. Essayez Windows Server 2003, c'est le jour et la nuit... Personnellement, je n'ai jamais eu de crash sous Server 2003 à titre privé, comme au brueau.

Vous vous acharnez sur des systèmes qui sont en fin de vie.

Chaque système a ses avantages et inconveniants.

Certes, on aprécie ou non les techniques marketing des uns ou des autres. Ce n'est pas parce que Windows couvre 97% des parts de marché que Windows est un OS exceptionnel. Si Apple avait eu la même agressivité que Microsoft, on aurait eu le même effet inversé.

Aussi, Windows (Server 2003) en lui-même fonctionne très bien (sisi). Ce sont les outils tiers qui font crasher l'os car les développeurs de drivers ou d'application ont la flemme de lire la documentation MSDN qui décrit en détail comment il faut écrire un programme sous Windows. D'autre font des usines à gaz qui font crasher le système... Si on suit les instruction, tout se passe bien 

voilà


----------



## Tarul (9 Octobre 2006)

boulifb a dit:


> Et encore, le Panzer était un superbe char...
> 
> Qui a-t-il d'excitant dans le fait d'enfichier des cartes et mettre un coup de tournevis dans un boitier? rien.
> 
> ...



oui l'architecture NT n'est pas mal(vms on m'en par encore comme étant le meilleur os server) mais a quoi sert sur un serveur d'avoir automatiquement une couche graphique? En entreprise vous mattez toujours vos serveurs windows sur leur écran physique? Moi pas, je les controle a distance, mais le serveur en lui même n'en a pas besoin et cela le charge pour rien.

Windows 2003, j'ai eut des crashs avec certains instalateur graphiques et certains annuaire LDAP. XP n'est pas si nul que ca, sil est bien fichu, il plante peu. Par contre effecitvement dés que tu ajoutes drivers moisis ou certaines applications ben là il souffre, et pas qu'un peu.

Personellement, je suis curieux de voir comment cela va se passer avec Vista. Idem avec le prochain félin.


----------



## boulifb (9 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> oui l'architecture NT n'est pas mal(vms on m'en par encore comme étant le meilleur os server) mais a quoi sert sur un serveur d'avoir automatiquement une couche graphique? En entreprise vous mattez toujours vos serveurs windows sur leur écran physique? Moi pas, je les controle a distance, mais le serveur en lui même n'en a pas besoin et cela le charge pour rien.


 
Comme toi, les serveurs se configurent à distance. Ecran, clavier et souris sont quasiment inutiles, sauf à l'installation. Windows NT (3.x) était à l'époque une révolution en matière d'architecture système pour PC car il se passait d'un DOS et perméttait de faire tourner du binaire Posix sans recompilation.



Tarul a dit:


> Windows 2003, j'ai eut des crashs avec certains instalateur graphiques et certains annuaire LDAP. XP n'est pas si nul que ca, sil est bien fichu, il plante peu. Par contre effecitvement dés que tu ajoutes drivers moisis ou certaines applications ben là il souffre, et pas qu'un peu..


"instalateur graphiques"... donc un outil tiers?



Tarul a dit:


> Personellement, je suis curieux de voir comment cela va se passer avec Vista. Idem avec le prochain félin.


A suivre en effet. Je pense que les 2 systèmes seront bons. Quand à savoir qui est le meilleur, je pense que ça veut rien dire. Chaques systèmes ont leurs adeptes.


----------



## Tarul (9 Octobre 2006)

boulifb a dit:


> Comme toi, les serveurs se configurent à distance. Ecran, clavier et souris sont quasiment inutiles, sauf à l'installation. Windows NT (3.x) était à l'époque une révolution en matière d'architecture système pour PC car il se passait d'un DOS et perméttait de faire tourner du binaire Posix sans recompilation.
> 
> 
> "instalateur graphiques"... donc un outil tiers?
> ...



Tout dépend de ce que l'on veut faire. pour les jeux, y a pas photos ce sera encore vista. lorsque tous les jeux seront en DX10. Pour le reste il est trop tot pour se prononcer. si ce nest qu'apple devra se montrer plus innovant pendant un temps. Vista est trés proche de tiger pour pas mal de chose.


----------



## zeph58 (9 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> pour moi, l'informatique ça devait être un truc un peu comme la télé : tu branches, et ça marche !!
> Résultat : le nez sous le capot, avec la clé de 12 en train d'essayer de comprendre pourquoi l'anti-virus se plante...
> Pour le reste, tu travailles avec un Apple center dans la région ? j'habite à côté d'Avallon, et les seuls que j'ai trouvés sont à Dijon (Neyrial, Fnac) et à Beaune (N2i).




Le fameux plug and pray de crosoft quoi

Pour les apple center dans la Nievre c pas gagné, la Nievre tu sais ...

De Avallon t aurait ptet aussi vite fait d'aller sur Paris ....


----------



## fiat lux (9 Octobre 2006)

Ben, acheter... ça je peux le faire sur l'Apple store.
Mais c'est pour les réparations... je ne suis pas du tout sûr que même avec un Apple care je puisse avoir une intervention sur site.


----------



## plovemax (9 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ...
> Windows 2003, j'ai eut des crashs avec certains instalateur graphiques et certains annuaire LDAP. XP n'est pas si nul que ca, sil est bien fichu, il plante peu. Par contre effecitvement dés que tu ajoutes drivers moisis ou certaines applications ben là il souffre, et pas qu'un peu.
> ....



J'adore : "Windows est un bon système, mais bien sûr il ne faut rien installer dessus, sinon çà plante, et il ne faut pas non plus allez sur internet, sinon vous allez choper un sale microbe." :love: :love: :love: 





Toute preuves d'objectivité de ma part ne saurait être qu'une illusion


----------



## Franky Boy (9 Octobre 2006)

plovemax a dit:


> J'adore : "Windows est un bon système, mais bien sûr il ne faut rien installer dessus, sinon çà plante, et il ne faut pas non plus allez sur internet, sinon vous allez choper un sale microbe." :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finalement, Windows est un bon système si on ne veut pas s'en servir.


----------



## sylver (9 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Mais entre ces 2 extrêmes, ça serait bien qu'un juste milieu existe : le fameux chaînon manquant entre le mac mini et le Mac pro (UC moyenne gamme sans écran) ?


On ne compte plus les requêtes d'utilisateurs pour qu'Apple sorte une machine de cette catégorie. Ça semble être LA machine qui ferait massivement switcher les personnes qui veulent un ordinateur de moyenne gamme sur lequel ils peuvent brancher écran/clavier/souris. Chez Apple, il n'y a que du bas (Mac mini) et haut (Mac Pro) de gamme pour ça.

C'est aussi une machine que j'attend(ai)s, mais aujourd'hui je suis plus attiré par le format iMac, pour l'encombrement minimal. Le seul inconvénient de l'iMac, c'est celui qui découle de son avantage : tout intégré, donc difficile de changer juste l'écran (par exemple) si celui-ci casse.

Mais cette mini tour intermédiaire entre Mac Pro et Mac mini reste un souhait récurrent. D'ailleurs, un sujet avait été ouvert sur un hypothétique MacPro mini, sujet dans lequel tu pourras voir une image retouchée (plutôt réussie) représentant  un Mac Pro à côté de ce que pourrait être son petit frère.


----------



## sylver (9 Octobre 2006)

Avec tout ça, j'en oublie ce que je voulais dire à propos des inconvénients du Mac.

Ce qui m'a assez embêté, c'est par exemple le fait que sous Mac OS on ne peut redimensionner une fenêtre que par le coin inférieur droit, alors que sous Windows tu fais ça par n'importe quel coin, et même avec les côtés.

Et aussi, le truc qui m'embête encore, c'est la gestion des touches "end" et "home". Sous Win, pour aller à la fin d'une ligne (dans un éditeur de texte par exemple), il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche "end" (la touche avec une flèche dirigée vers le bas et la droite), et pour aller au début il faut faire "home" (touche avec une flèche vers le haut et la gauche). Sous Mac OS, il faut faire "Pomme + touche fléchée" (à droite ou à gauche, selon que tu veux aller à la fin ou au début de la ligne). Ce que je faisais avec une touche, je dois maintenant le faire avec deux. Ça paraît être un détail, mais dans l'utilisation de tous les jours c'est parfois soulant. Surtout que j'utilise aussi des applications comme OpenOffice.org qui, n'étant pas développé à l'origine pour Mac, font fonctionner ces touches à la Windows, d'où parfois des prises de tête... qui me prennent bien la tête.

En contrepartie, on a droit à la touche "@" directement, sans avoir à passer par un AltGr.

Ah, un autre truc bête aussi, c'est dans le Finder. Impossible d'avoir en un coup d'il le chemin du dossier qui tu explores. C'est possible en utilisant le bouton "Chemin" disponible dans le personnalisation de la barre d'outils, mais ça reste un bouton sur lequel il faut cliquer et ça ne permet pas de faire un copier-coller dudit chemin. Sur ce point, l'explorateur de Windows est plus pratique.


----------



## I-bouk (10 Octobre 2006)

sylver a dit:


> Avec tout ça, j'en oublie ce que je voulais dire à propos des inconvénients du Mac.
> 
> Ce qui m'a assez embêté, c'est par exemple le fait que sous Mac OS on ne peut redimensionner une fenêtre que par le coin inférieur droit, alors que sous Windows tu fais ça par n'importe quel coin, et même avec les côtés.



La je vais te répondre que exposé permet d'oublier ça 



sylver a dit:


> Et aussi, le truc qui m'embête encore, c'est la gestion des touches "end" et "home". Sous Win, pour aller à la fin d'une ligne (dans un éditeur de texte par exemple), il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche "end" (la touche avec une flèche dirigée vers le bas et la droite), et pour aller au début il faut faire "home" (touche avec une flèche vers le haut et la gauche). Sous Mac OS, il faut faire "Pomme + touche fléchée" (à droite ou à gauche, selon que tu veux aller à la fin ou au début de la ligne). Ce que je faisais avec une touche, je dois maintenant le faire avec deux. Ça paraît être un détail, mais dans l'utilisation de tous les jours c'est parfois soulant. Surtout que j'utilise aussi des applications comme OpenOffice.org qui, n'étant pas développé à l'origine pour Mac, font fonctionner ces touches à la Windows, d'où parfois des prises de tête... qui me prennent bien la tête.



la je te répondrais que rien t'empêche de remplacer ou de faire ce style de raccourci ( soit sur la souri, soit en remplacant un F** ) depuis le menu clavier et souri de pref système...



sylver a dit:


> En contrepartie, on a droit à la touche "@" directement, sans avoir à passer par un AltGr.
> 
> Ah, un autre truc bête aussi, c'est dans le Finder. Impossible d'avoir en un coup d'il le chemin du dossier qui tu explores. C'est possible en utilisant le bouton "Chemin" disponible dans le personnalisation de la barre d'outils, mais ça reste un bouton sur lequel il faut cliquer et ça ne permet pas de faire un copier-coller dudit chemin. Sur ce point, l'explorateur de Windows est plus pratique.



je sais qu'il existe un moyen de parer a cela, mais voilà, je ne sais ni le non ou comment


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Octobre 2006)

Sur mon clavier apple, j'ai une touche home et end


----------



## Franky Boy (10 Octobre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Sur mon clavier apple, j'ai une touche home et end



Je t'avoue ne jamais les utiliser.


----------



## NightWalker (10 Octobre 2006)

sylver a dit:


> Ah, un autre truc bête aussi, c'est dans le Finder. Impossible d'avoir en un coup d'il le chemin du dossier qui tu explores. C'est possible en utilisant le bouton "Chemin" disponible dans le personnalisation de la barre d'outils, mais ça reste un bouton sur lequel il faut cliquer et *ça ne permet pas de faire un copier-coller dudit chemin.* Sur ce point, l'explorateur de Windows est plus pratique.



Rien de plus simple que de faire un "drag&drop" du fichier par exemple dans la zone de saisie d'une réponse... tu veras que tu auras le fichier avec son chemin complet (chemin absolu)...


----------



## Franky Boy (10 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Rien de plus simple que de faire un "drag&drop" du fichier par exemple dans la zone de saisie d'une réponse... tu veras que tu auras le fichier avec son chemin complet (chemin absolu)...


Ou encore, pomme+i


----------



## mistertitan (10 Octobre 2006)

Bon, j'apporte mon petit grain de sel, j'ai survoll&#233; les posts les 3 premieres pages pour &#233;viter de r&#233;p&#233;ter mais j'ai pas eu le courrage de lire le reste, alors soyez indulgent si je redonne les meme commentaires que vous.

*PRIX*

et bien ils sont moins chers pour certains (mac pro par exemple) plus chers pour d'autres, mais cela englobe un produit (syst&#232;me d'exploitation, logiciels, et hardware) tout a fait abouti et de qualit&#233;. en g&#233;n&#233;ral, a config r&#233;ellement &#233;gale (sauf que tu as windows de microchiotte) c souvent moins cher (maintenant oui)

Mac 1 / PC 0

*EVOLUTIVITE*

okay, les fans de la customisation seront servi par les PC, mais ils representent un pourcentage tr&#232;s faible. M&#234;me les informaticiens ne s'ammusent pas a tout changer tout le temps. Pour ca, il y a les mac pro, donc les personnes qui ont vraiment besoin d'&#234;tre toujours a la pointe)

Mac 0 / PC 1

*STABILITE*

alors la c moins un probleme mac/PC mais MacOS X/Windows/Linux
mac os x est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s stable, sans aucune comparaison avec windows. Pour linux, c'est un domaine trop pointu pour le commun des mortels

Mac 1 / PC 0

*LOGICIELS*

Alors plusieurs choses

* il y a moins de soft sur mac : OUI (Mac 0 / PC 1)
* les softs int&#233;gr&#233;s ou dans l'esprist apple n'ont aucun &#233;quivalent sur PC (Mac 1 / PC 0)
* peu de jeux sur apple (Mac 0 / PC 1)
* mais tu as la possibilit&#233; de se sortir de tout en installant le systeme que tu veux  (Mac 1 / PC 0)
* beaucoup plus de soft de qualit&#233; gratuits sur mac que sur PC, vu que la communaut&#233; linux alimente notre base de donn&#233;e a foison. sur PC, ce sont tous des shareware (Mac 1 / PC 0)
* systeme d'exploitation beaucoup plus intelligent et plus innovant sur mac. et si vista se rapproche de tiger, il sortira en meme temps que leopard qui va faire encore &#233;voluer le systeme (Mac 1 / PC 0)
* (pour r&#233;pondre &#224; fiat lux) les MAJ sont plus courantes oui, et meme si quelques fois elles sont payantes, il y a des innovations a chaque fois, contrairement a windows qiu essaie de corriger tous les bugs et puis, pas oblig&#233; de faire ces MAJ , iPapy ne vient pas avec son couteau sous ta gorge (Mac 1 / PC 0)
* ya quasiment plus rien d'incompatible (EGALITE)

*DESIGN*

la, on pourra toujours dire les gouts et les couleurs, personne ne vous croira.
MAC, c beau, ya pas a sourciller
(Mac 1 / PC 0)

*PERIPHERIQUES*

ce n'est pas parce que qu'un produit n'est pas sign&#233; mac compatible qu'il ne l'est pas. je l'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; de nombreuses fois. Malgr&#233; tout, certains sont incompatibles (pas tant que ca) mais en general, ce sont des produits tr&#232;s bas de gamme.

(Mac 0 / PC 1)

*SWITCH*

je connais peu de personne qui aient switch&#233; volontairement sur PC apr&#232;s avoir eu un mac, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, c'est a regret.
Mais une personne qui passe d'un PC a un mac ne le regrette en quasiment jamais

(Mac 1 / PC 0)

*SAV*

Le SAV est de bonne qualit&#233; quoi qu'on en dise. mais il y a moins de pb avec les mac qu'avec les PC donc on en fait souvent toute une histoire d&#232;s qu'il y a un pb.
je pense que certaines marques PC font aussi bien, c'est dans la moyenne

EGALITE

*BOULOT/MAISON*

Qui a Mac au boulot et un PC a la maison pour le plaisir?
c'est plus souvent l'inverse.
sauf les veinards qui ont des mac aussi au boulot
Les PC, on les utilise, Nos mac, on les aime

(Mac 1 / PC 0)

*COMMUNAUTES*

il est plus facile de trouver de nombreuses personnes comp&#233;tentes sur mac, car elles sont toutes regroup&#233;es ici et sur macBidouille. et on est en g&#233;n&#233;lal tr&#232;s solidaires. Les macusers ont en g&#233;n&#233;ral les bras grands ouverts.
mes potes PC ont d&#233;j&#224; leurs pb avec leur ordi, ca les saoulent un peu de devoir en plus s'occuper de ceux des autres.  et si on doit se d&#233;brouiller tout seul, pour trouver une info fiable pour PC, c pas une mince affaire, tout est dispers&#233; sur le net.

(Mac 1 / PC 0)


*Ma conclusion (qui n'engage que moi bien sur)*

MAC 13 / PC 6
mais faites vous meme votre note en gardant ce qui est important pour vous, en fonction de votre propre utilisation (a quoi bon dire que c'est moins &#233;volutif si votre dernier PC date de 5 ans et que vous n'avez rien chang&#233; dedans)

OUI j'aime Apple et je le revendique haut et fort (on est beaucoup dans ce cas: peut etre plus que les PC users : qui a d&#233;j&#224; entendu dire "j'aime les PC"?) donc tout n'est peut etre pas objectif aux yeux de tout le monde, mais les personnes qui connaissent les deux mondes sont souvent d'accord sur la plupart des points que j'ai &#233;voqu&#233;

en esperant que mon post ne fut pas trop r&#233;barbatif dans la longueur. a bientot


----------



## fiat lux (10 Octobre 2006)

Mistertitan je suis d'accord &#224; peu pr&#232;s sur tout (il faut que je fasse gaffe moi, &#231;a fait plusieurs fois que je suis d'accord avec un Mac user, je suis sur la pente fatale...  ).
Sauf sur 2 points (ouf, quand m&#234;me...) :
- prix : mettre 1 pour le Mac et 0 pour le PC, tu n'as pas l'impression d'y aller un peu fort ??   En &#233;tant (tr&#232;s) gentil, je dirais plut&#244;t &#233;galit&#233;. Par ailleurs, en parlant prix, il ne s'agit pas seulement de comparer &#224; configs &#233;quivalentes. Il faut aussi regarder &#224; combien se monte le "ticket d'entr&#233;e". Or en desktop, on d&#233;marre &#224; 619&#8364; sans &#233;cran, et avec une config qui fr&#244;le l'indigence... (pas de graveur DVD, 512 Mo, pas de clavier/souris...)

- les logiciels : je ne peux pas laisser dire qu'il y a moins de softs gratuits sur PC que sur Mac. Va faire un tour sur Clubic ou sur telecharger.com et on en reparle (rien que les utilitaires internet, mail, photo...), il y a pl&#233;thore de freewares sur PC. Sur mac, &#224; chaque fois que j'entends parler d'un soft &#224; rajouter, il est payant (oh, pas cher... 10 ou 15$, mais payant).
Quant &#224; la "qualit&#233;" d'un soft, je ne sais pas ce que c'est. C'est tellement subjectif...

Pour finir, un mot sur l'&#233;volutivit&#233;. Sur PC, on ne passe pas son temps &#224; d&#233;monter et remonter sa machine... simplement, le fait de pouvoir changer au bout de 2 ans sa carte graphique ne me para&#238;t pas relever du bidouillage de fou furieux...

Mais bon, globalement, on est d'accord sur l'essentiel.
Je me suis mis dans de beaux draps avec tout &#231;a moi... pour &#234;tre logique avec moi m&#234;me, je ne pourrai pas racheter un PC !!


----------



## fiat lux (10 Octobre 2006)

J'en remets une p'tite couche    d'ailleurs, &#231;a va apporter de l'eau au moulin de mistertitan.
Tu as oubli&#233; un chapitre qui me para&#238;t essentiel : la SECURITE. Windows est assailli de toutes parts par les hackers, virus, vers, trojans....
Il ne se passe pas UNE journ&#233;e sans que je peste contre cette m..... de Panda software (oui, je sais, il faut prendre Kaspersky. Mais pour moi, c'est kif-kif) !! les mises &#224; jour, les analyses qui bouffent les ressources de la machine, les virus qu'il trouve et qu'il ne sait pas traiter, ceux qu'il sait traiter mais qu'il ne trouve pas  
Sans compter l'anti spyware, les firewalls... c'est plus un PC, c'est la ligne Maginot !! (toute ressemblance avec la perm&#233;abilit&#233; de cet &#233;difice est totalement voulue  )
Donc l&#224;, je mettrai Mac : 10. PC : 0


----------



## I-bouk (10 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Mistertitan je suis d'accord à peu près sur tout (il faut que je fasse gaffe moi, ça fait plusieurs fois que je suis d'accord avec un Mac user, je suis sur la pente fatale...  ).
> Sauf sur 2 points (ouf, quand même...) :
> - prix : mettre 1 pour le Mac et 0 pour le PC, tu n'as pas l'impression d'y aller un peu fort ??   En étant (très) gentil, je dirais plutôt égalité. Par ailleurs, en parlant prix, il ne s'agit pas seulement de comparer à configs équivalentes. Il faut aussi regarder à combien se monte le "ticket d'entrée". Or en desktop, on démarre à 619 sans écran, et avec une config qui frôle l'indigence... (pas de graveur DVD, 512 Mo, pas de clavier/souris...)



idem je suis as trop d'accord, pour 700 tu a un PC de grande surface qui fera plus qu'un macmini...



fiat lux a dit:


> - les logiciels : je ne peux pas laisser dire qu'il y a moins de softs gratuits sur PC que sur Mac. Va faire un tour sur Clubic ou sur telecharger.com et on en reparle (rien que les utilitaires internet, mail, photo...), il y a pléthore de freewares sur PC. Sur mac, à chaque fois que j'entends parler d'un soft à rajouter, il est payant (oh, pas cher... 10 ou 15$, mais payant).
> Quant à la "qualité" d'un soft, je ne sais pas ce que c'est. C'est tellement subjectif...



la qualité d'un soft passe surtout par la possibilité de bien s'intégrer au système d'apèrs moi.



fiat lux a dit:


> Pour finir, un mot sur l'évolutivité. Sur PC, on ne passe pas son temps à démonter et remonter sa machine... simplement, le fait de pouvoir changer au bout de 2 ans sa carte graphique ne me paraît pas relever du bidouillage de fou furieux...



Ce que je vais faire sous peu avec mon Mac  



fiat lux a dit:


> Mais bon, globalement, on est d'accord sur l'essentiel.
> Je me suis mis dans de beaux draps avec tout ça moi... pour être logique avec moi même, je ne pourrai pas racheter un PC !!



Est-ce si grave ?


----------



## fiat lux (10 Octobre 2006)

I-bouk a dit:


> Ce que je vais faire sous peu avec mon Mac



Tu as quoi comme Mac ?? Parce que, si je ne m'abuse :
Macbook, MBP, Mac mini, Imac : pas de changement possible. Le Mac pro est pour ce qui me concerne (et je ne pense pas être le seul dans ce cas) légèrement surdimensionné  
Pour le reste, les prix bas, ça ne se trouve pas qu'en grande surface. Il y en a chez Dell aussi ... . Avec des garanties sur site qui n'ont rien à envier à Apple...
Ma remarque concernant mon passage sur Mac était à prendre au second degré


----------



## I-bouk (10 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Tu as quoi comme Mac ?? Parce que, si je ne m'abuse :
> Macbook, MBP, Mac mini, Imac : pas de changement possible. Le Mac pro est pour ce qui me concerne (et je ne pense pas être le seul dans ce cas) légèrement surdimensionné
> Pour le reste, les prix bas, ça ne se trouve pas qu'en grande surface. Il y en a chez Dell aussi ... . Avec des garanties sur site qui n'ont rien à envier à Apple...
> Ma remarque concernant mon passage sur Mac était à prendre au second degré



j'ai un powermac


----------



## mistertitan (10 Octobre 2006)

*okay, pour comparer les tickets d'entr&#233;e*. mais la qualit&#233; des mat&#233;riaux utilis&#233;s pour moi entre en ligne de compte qd tu achete du mat&#233;riel. d'autant qu'ils sont dourni avec une logith&#232;que plutot sympa ce qui n'est pas le cas des PC premiers prix pas cher des grandes surfaces. OK pour EGALITE, ils ont chacun leur avantage dans ce cas. peut etre meme dans ce cas, *avantage aux PC* (oui un PC peut etre pas trop mal &#233;quip&#233; mais avec du mat&#233;riel bas de gamme se monaye moins cher que le mac de base, plus limit&#233; oui)

sur t&#233;l&#233;charger.com (base de donn&#233;e plus que limit&#233;e par rapport a version tracker) si tu cherche vraiment un soft bien, il ne sont pas souvent gratuits. c'est assez rare. sinon, oui, il y a beaucoup plus de logiciels sur PC, y compris des freewares en absolu. mais si il y a 50 clones MSN sur PC, dont 10 bien, il y en a 5 ou 6 sur mac, dont 3 ou 4 bien. c'est plutot un rapport dont je voulais paler

pour *l'&#233;volutivit&#233;*, m&#234;me changer une carte vid&#233;o au bout de 2 ans n'est pas tr&#232;s courant pour la plupart des gens. parce que changer ta carte vid&#233;o pour des programmes qui n&#233;cessitent plus de puissance ont aussi besoin d'un processeur plus puissant. donc la, t'es quand m&#234;me bien oblig&#233; la plupart du temps de changer plus de choses. mais on peut faire ca petit a petit, pourquoi pas.
en ce qui concerne le macbook, justement, il est tr&#232;s facile maintenant de changer ton disque dur
pour l'imac, c aussi tout a fait possible (aller voir sur http://svmmacblogs.vnunet.fr/)
pas de changement carte graphique, ca c'est sur.

*pardon pour l'oubli s&#233;curit&#233;*, mais tu en as fait l'article mieux que moi.

j'ai oubli&#233; aussi une section pour la *revente*, qui est tellement plus avantageuse sur mac car les machines d&#233;valuent nettement moins.

pour le fait que tu sois d'accord sur l'essentiel, c'est plutot bon signe: tu quittes le cot&#233; obscure.


----------



## fiat lux (10 Octobre 2006)

I-bouk a dit:


> j'ai un powermac



Ah ben oui, évidemment... si on remonte au siècle dernier !!


----------



## fiat lux (10 Octobre 2006)

mistertitan a dit:


> pour le fait que tu sois d'accord sur l'essentiel, c'est plutot bon signe: tu quittes le coté obscure.



Pour moi, ça sera un Imac 20".
Il me reste à valider certains détails annexes : le budget par exemple...  
Egalement certains aspects du SAV. J'habite dans la France profonde, et les Apple center et centres de réparation, ici, ça court pas les rues (les champs ?). Dans mon coin, c'est plutôt les machines agricoles qu'ils réparent   Les traces de civilisation les plus proches, c'est Dijon (100 kms).
J'ose espérer qu'avec un Apple care, Apple peut au minimum m'envoyer UPS pour récupérer une machine en panne (étant d'un naturel optimiste, j'envisage toujours le pire  )


----------



## mistertitan (10 Octobre 2006)

je ne sais pas comment ils s'occupent de ca avec leur machine n'ayant jamais eu le moindre pb avec mes ordi. mais ils font ca pour les ipod. j'ose esp&#233;rer qu'ils envoient un transporteur aussi. de toute facon, c bcp plus rapide de faire ca par applecare plutot qu'un revendeur sp&#233;cialis&#233;. mais le premier des trucs a faire qd tu as un pb, c'est de venir nous voir. on te resoudra ton pb le plus souvent assez rapidement


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Pour moi, ça sera un Imac 20".
> Il me reste à valider certains détails annexes : le budget par exemple...
> Egalement certains aspects du SAV. J'habite dans la France profonde, et les Apple center et centres de réparation, ici, ça court pas les rues (les champs ?). Dans mon coin, c'est plutôt les machines agricoles qu'ils réparent   Les traces de civilisation les plus proches, c'est Dijon (100 kms).
> J'ose espérer qu'avec un Apple care, Apple peut au minimum m'envoyer UPS pour récupérer une machine en panne (étant d'un naturel optimiste, j'envisage toujours le pire  )



Ben, c'est sûr. On est déjà d'ailleurs tous très étonné que tu puisses avoir accès à internet...


----------



## Mickjagger (10 Octobre 2006)

Sans Applecare en tout cas, pendant la premi&#232;re ann&#233;e de garantie, c'est que sur les machines portables qu'on peut proc&#233;der par enl&#232;vement &#224; domicile.
Donc avec la garantie standard, m&#234;me un Mac Mini il faut le d&#233;poser dans un centre de r&#233;paration agr&#233;&#233;. (je ne l'avais pas achet&#233; sur l'AppleStore mais chez un autre revendeur)

Les centres de r&#233;paration sont de qualit&#233; variable. Quand j'ai eu un pb de firewire avec mon Mini, ils ont bien fait leur boulot chez Alis Informatique &#224; Bastille, montage soign&#233;, machine ressortie nickel de chez eux. Mais par contre, d&#233;lais un peu longuets (au total presque 10 jours), et &#231;a malheureusement c'est classique quand il faut remplacer une carte m&#232;re par exemple. Et tous les d&#233;placements sont &#224; la charge du client, alors quand on a un Cinema Display qui d&#233;lire, c'est pas fun de faire des allers-retours en voiture dans Paris...


----------



## plovemax (10 Octobre 2006)

La garantie FNAC c'&#233;tait  "enl&#232;vement du mat&#233;riel sur site pour probl&#232;me de hardware". Sans compter les -5% adh&#233;rent fnac...


----------



## fiat lux (10 Octobre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Ben, c'est s&#251;r. On est d&#233;j&#224; d'ailleurs tous tr&#232;s &#233;tonn&#233; que tu puisses avoir acc&#232;s &#224; internet...



Oui, alors &#231;a vraiment... c'est PETIT !!!
Il y a du haut d&#233;bit depuis fin juillet. Bon &#233;videmment, c'est du 2 Mb... faut pas exag&#233;rer non plus. Mais pour lire des malfaisants qui font rien que dire du mal de Windows, c'est suffisant !!  
Pour ce qui est du SAV, je prendrai de toute fa&#231;on un Apple care. Comme disait l'autre, si &#231;a fait pas de bien, &#231;a peut pas faire de mal ... et si Apple me d&#233;panne pas comme il faut, j'envoie &#224; iPapy un fromage Epoisses affin&#233; au marc de Bourgogne en guise de repr&#233;sailles !!


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> et si Apple me dépanne pas comme il faut, j'envoie à iPapy un fromage Epoisses affiné au marc de Bourgogne en guise de représailles !!


:afraid: :love: Je peux te donner on adresse si tu n'arrives pas à trouver celle de Steve


----------



## fiat lux (11 Octobre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> :afraid: :love: Je peux te donner on adresse si tu n'arrives pas à trouver celle de Steve



Fait gaffe, l'Epoisses, c'est un truc de spécialistes !!  
Les Américains classent ça dans les armes de destruction massive...


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Octobre 2006)

En attendant prends toi un coup de boule massif


----------



## fiat lux (11 Octobre 2006)

C'est quoi les coups de boule ? c'est les petits points verts sous le pseudo c'est ça ? les avis positifs ou négatifs en quelque sorte ?


----------



## Tarul (11 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> C'est quoi les coups de boule ? c'est les petits points verts sous le pseudo c'est ça ? les avis positifs ou négatifs en quelque sorte ?



ce sont les dico ball pour voir si tu dégage un bon ou un mauvais karma sur le forum.


----------



## fiat lux (11 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ce sont les dico ball pour voir si tu dégage un bon ou un mauvais karma sur le forum.



Le Karma... quand je disais que le Mac, c'est une secte !! 
J'ai 86 points disco. C'est bon ça ou pas ?
Je serai réincarné en Mac pro ou en PC de chez Leclerc ??


----------



## I-bouk (11 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> I-bouk a dit:
> 
> 
> > j'ai un powermac
> ...



Tu en n'as d'autre des comme ça ?


----------



## fiat lux (11 Octobre 2006)

I-bouk a dit:


> Tu en n'as d'autre des comme ça ?



Aurais je par inadvertance heurté ta susceptibilité ?


----------



## I-bouk (11 Octobre 2006)

Si tu l'aurais fait tu te serai pris une bouboule rouge


----------



## NightWalker (11 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Aurais je par inadvertance heurté ta susceptibilité ?



J'espère que tu as de bons airbags


----------



## fiat lux (11 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re que tu as de bons airbags



Tu rigoles... quand je viens ici, je mets un casque int&#233;gral.
Moi Monsieur, j'ai pris un "avertissement" !! alors, vos coups de boule


----------



## I-bouk (11 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> Tu rigoles... quand je viens ici, je mets un casque intégral.
> Moi Monsieur, j'ai pris un "avertissement" !! alors, vos coups de boule



pourquoi ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Octobre 2006)

(cf titre du post initial)
L'inconvénient du Mac, c'est que dans les forums PC, personne ne parle de Mac.
Avantage: dans les forums Mac on parle beaucoup de PC :rateau:


----------



## fiat lux (11 Octobre 2006)

Problème avec un modo (modération un peu "brutale" à mon goût)... rien d'important.


----------



## fiat lux (11 Octobre 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:


> (cf titre du post initial)
> L'inconvénient du Mac, c'est que dans les forums PC, personne ne parle de Mac.
> Avantage: dans les forums Mac on parle beaucoup de PC :rateau:



Oui, on s'égare là


----------



## power600 (23 Octobre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> A config égale, les Mac sont moins cher que des Dell
> 
> Comparez et vous verrez :hosto:
> 
> ...


C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire. Faut arrêter de croire que le PC ça s'arrête à Dell.
Oui, le Mac est cher, c'est indéniable.
Ce qu'il faut dire c'est que d'une part la Pomme a quand même fait des efforts et l'écart s'est singulièrement réduit et d'autre part, un argument en faveur du Mac est que la machine ne perd pas sa valeur aussi vite qu'un PC.


----------

